# Looking For Info On My New 75 Year Old Slicer



## blue hill (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi folks,
I recently purchased a Berkel non-electric, lever operated meat slicer and I'm in the process of cleaning it up and restoring it to as close to new as I'm able.  It's been sitting in a shed for the last 15 or 20 years so it needs a real good cleaning most of all.  It appears to be all there and now that I've got everything moving again I'm anxious to see it slicing meat for jerky, but first I want to completely dismantle it and clean it up. As near as I can tell, it was made around 1940 or a little later judging by the patent dates that run from 1928 to 1940.
It's fairly small as commercial slicers go but it still weighs a ton.  I suspect that maybe these would have been made for smaller stores and cafes. 
I have a serial number, but no model number and in my research I've been able to find info on Berkel slicers going back over 100 years, but nothing on a lever drive.  I'd sure be grateful for any information that you folks can provide.












image.jpg



__ blue hill
__ Dec 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ blue hill
__ Dec 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ blue hill
__ Dec 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ blue hill
__ Dec 25, 2015


----------



## mowin (Dec 25, 2015)

Cant help with any info on your slicer, but I've never seen a lever drivin slicer before.  Definitely a cool find. That will look great all cleaned and painted up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cool find. I saw one in an antique store. They wanted more than I'd of paid for it. Don't know much else about them.


----------



## blue hill (Dec 25, 2015)

You don't happen to recall what they were asking by any chance?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blue Hill said:


> You don't happen to recall what they were asking by any chance?



North side of $800...

And it was crusty.


----------



## blue hill (Dec 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> North side of $800...
> 
> And it was crusty.



Yikes!  Paid just north of $100 Canadian Monopoly Money.  Sounds like I did alright.
Thanks dirtsailor!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 26, 2015)

Never even knew they made such a thing.  How does it work?  Do you move the lever up and down to spin the blade?


----------



## blue hill (Dec 26, 2015)

dward51 said:


> Never even knew they made such a thing.  How does it work?  Do you move the lever up and down to spin the blade?


It's a push-pull thing.  Push the lever ahead and the blade rotates as the carriage moves ahead and pull the lever back and the carriage returns and the blade coasts.  The meat cradle is spring loaded as well so that the meat is held against the blade by spring tension as it is sliced.


----------



## nedtorious (Jan 1, 2016)

I have one of these as well. Unfortunately mine is missing a lot of parts, and I can't find any numbers on it. Sounds like you got a heck of deal, restored they are worth a pretty penny! They work like a dream too, a local restaurant has one, and they have been using since the 50s.


----------



## blue hill (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks NEDtorious.  I've been communicating with some of the nice folks at Old Slicer Parts and Berkel Midwest.  So far I've found that for the most part, parts aren't available, as you I'm sure already know.  There's a gentleman at Berkel Midwest who's off over the Holidays who has a lot of experience with the older Berkels.  I'm hoping to hear from him next week with a little more info.  Hopefully I can at least get a model number which would make the info search a little easier.  I'll be sure to pass along any information that I get.  I have my machine all dismantled and cleaned up and will start the reassembly today.  I'm anxious to try it out.


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 1, 2016)

Maybe this owner could help?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Berkel-Antique-Meat-Slicer-/161912104082?hash=item25b2b6a492

A little history

*Company Overview*
In 1898, W.A. Van Berkel, a butcher in Rotterdam of the Netherlands, invented a way to slice more meat to better serve his customers. The result of his innovation was the world's first meat-slicing machine. It not only changed the way slicing was done in his butcher shop, it revolutionized the way people prepare food all over the world. By 1907, Berkel machines were being used in England, Belgium, France, Russia, China, Mexico and Canada.

In 1909, manufacturing of the first American machines began at the U.S. Slicing Machine Company in Chicago, IL. Six years later, the company had outgrown its space in Chicago, building a new factory in LaPorte, IN and changing its name to Berkel, Incorporated. Recently, Berkel relocated to its present location in Troy, OH.

This from a appraisal site "just ask" written three years ago.

The ANTIQUE US SLICING MACHINE LA PORTE, INDIANA has an estimated value on the secondary retail market for an of average of $1200.00-1600.00, depending on the condition and where it is for sale at. One sold on Ebay Feb 2012 for 1300.00. These will typically sell higher in an Antique Shop or Private sale compared to an auction. If you are thinking of selling, you might want to check your local Antique Shops in the area to see what yours or one like it would sell for or has sold for. As antiques and collectibles are subject in selling price to different areas across the country..( Larger Metropolitan Areas bring higher prices then Smaller Cities. )

Read more: http://www.justanswer.com/antiques/...g-machine-la-porte-indiana.html#ixzz3w0ZQCNtc


----------



## blue hill (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow!
Thanks Maple Sticks.  The one on eBay looks to be in about the same shape as mine.  It comes complete with the original meat tray which is, as far as I know, the only piece that I don't have.  I was happy to see the photo that showed the actual US patent numbers, mine only shows the dates of the Canadian patents.  I'll do a little poking around on the US patent office site to see the drawings etc.  The numbers will make that a whole lot easier, otherwise it's a real slow process.
Thanks again.  I'll post updates.
Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## the stone guy (Jan 2, 2016)

I have what may be the exact same slicer, except my patent plate goes from 1928-1938 so I think mine is two years older than yours, but otherwise the same. Same lever, mechanisms, colour,. I just scored it today for my future pizzeria with everything old world theme including the wood burning firebrick oven surrounded by my stone work.

I'll put up some pics as soon as I can. I plan to clean, disassemble, assess and proceed accordingly in a mechanical and cosmetic restoration.

I'm out west in Squamish. B.C.


----------



## blue hill (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I took it all apart cleaned everything and got it all back together.  I still want to paint it, but that will have to wait for milder weather.
I'm happy to report that it works very, very well.  I have had to wait until today to actually slice up a roast for jerky, but the day I got it back together, I tried a potato and was able to make paper thin slices with no trouble at all.  I had a pound of bulk head cheese and sliced it up with no trouble as well.
The other day, I baked bread and sliced up 4 loaves in no time.  I found that with the bread, it sliced nicer when I held the loaf firmly against the blade.  I didn't use the clamp on the slicer until I got down to the last couple of inches, because it is quite strong and I didn't want to squash the bread.  The bread was still a little warm when I sliced it, next time I'll let it cool a little longer I think.
This morning came the real test and I sliced up a 3 pound sirloin tip roast in 1/4" slices in no time.  The meat was just barely thawed and it worked great, slicing the whole thing with no trouble, right to the very end.
Clean up is quite simple, the two pieces that you need to take off, can be removed without tools.  I wear cut resistant Kevlar gloves when I do the cleanup as the blade is deadly sharp and one slip could result in a nasty cut.
Here's what I found out from the nice folks at Berkel Midwest.
The slicer is a model "H" and they quit making them right around 1940.  I have seen pictures of older Berkel electric slicers that look like they have the same carriage and thickness adjustment, if anyone is looking for parts, this might be worth looking into.
I plan to keep my eyes open for an opportunity to get the tray that goes on the side and in the meantime, I'll try to make one, based on the pictures in the eBay listing that Maple Sticks showed us.
I also made a simple wrench to remove the blade which was easily done.
The Stone Guy, if I can help in any way with your project, please don't hesitate to shout out.


----------



## nelly tume (Jan 6, 2017)

_Buenas noches que maravilloso encuentro. Soy de Peru y tenemos en casa una cortadora igual, mi padre la compro cerca de los años 1950 a 1955 , la utilizo en su negocio de venta de embutidos. Para entonces eramos los únicos que contábamos con esa maquina. Aun la tenemos bien conservada y la estamos vendiendo pero no ofrecen más que $ 100 (cien dolares)_

_Sabemos que esta maquina es una reliquia y la queremos vender  en $300_

_Corta todo tipo de embutidos como mortadela, jamonada, chorizo, queso  y en dimensiones que van desde  laminas delgadas a cuadros para servir en buffet_













cortadora 1.jpg



__ nelly tume
__ Jan 6, 2017


















cortadora 2.jpg



__ nelly tume
__ Jan 6, 2017


















cortadora 3.JPG



__ nelly tume
__ Jan 6, 2017


----------



## bluelamp11 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there! I am responding on behalf of my sister, Cathy who also has the same meat slicer and it is in good working condition. Would like to speak with you directly to help you fix this one up. Please email me directly at [email protected]

Thank you!!


----------



## old red (May 23, 2017)

Hello,

I also have a model H slicer.  Works well and is a great conversation piece.  Based upon the patent numbers, it may have been made between 1937 and 1940.  I believe it was used in a grocery located in Louisville, KY that closed in 1955.













Slicer 1.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017


















Slicer 2.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017


















Slicer 3.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017
__ 1


















Slicer 4.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017
__ 2


















Slicer 5.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017


















Slicer 6.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017


















Slicer 7.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017


















Slicer 8.jpg



__ old red
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## Teb1963 (Jun 21, 2020)

blue hill said:


> Well I took it all apart cleaned everything and got it all back together.  I still want to paint it, but that will have to wait for milder weather.
> I'm happy to report that it works very, very well.  I have had to wait until today to actually slice up a roast for jerky, but the day I got it back together, I tried a potato and was able to make paper thin slices with no trouble at all.  I had a pound of bulk head cheese and sliced it up with no trouble as well.
> The other day, I baked bread and sliced up 4 loaves in no time.  I found that with the bread, it sliced nicer when I held the loaf firmly against the blade.  I didn't use the clamp on the slicer until I got down to the last couple of inches, because it is quite strong and I didn't want to squash the bread.  The bread was still a little warm when I sliced it, next time I'll let it cool a little longer I think.
> This morning came the real test and I sliced up a 3 pound sirloin tip roast in 1/4" slices in no time.  The meat was just barely thawed and it worked great, slicing the whole thing with no trouble, right to the very end.
> ...


Hi, brand new here, I also just acquired a Model H, can you please let me know how to take off blade, and whet this tool you made is.


----------



## Vanagondan (May 3, 2021)

Hi.  Are folks still interested in this topic.  I just recently purchased a black model H and have torn it down and put it back together.   I seek info about the size and shape of the lever arm and very willing to share whatever I've learned.  These seem like very well built machines but there's very little info available about them.  Thanks!


----------



## Saywerbrown (Feb 10, 2022)

blue hill said:


> Hi folks,
> I recently purchased a Berkel non-electric, lever operated meat slicer and I'm in the process of cleaning it up and restoring it to as close to new as I'm able.  It's been sitting in a shed for the last 15 or 20 years so it needs a real good cleaning most of all.  It appears to be all there and now that I've got everything moving again I'm anxious to see it slicing meat for jerky, but first I want to completely dismantle it and clean it up. As near as I can tell, it was made around 1940 or a little later judging by the patent dates that run from 1928 to 1940.
> It's fairly small as commercial slicers go but it still weighs a ton.  I suspect that maybe these would have been made for smaller stores and cafes.
> I have a serial number, but no model number and in my research I've been able to find info on Berkel slicers going back over 100 years, but nothing on a lever drive.  I'd sure be grateful for any information that you folks can provide.
> ...


----------



## Saywerbrown (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi idk if you're still on this forum..but I have the exact slicer and can't find much info on it..It was my boyfriend's Father's..and we were wanting to sell it..it's way too heavy and I haven't got a place to put it..I would love to see your finished project..And ask you if it was hard to restore it..maybe I will just do that and keep it..I use this one alot for meat potatoes carrots etc..it's a good little slicer.. thanks I'm Sherry


----------



## NewBuilder (Aug 16, 2022)

I just purchased a Model H.  I am also looking for information.  blue hill, did you find a meat tray?  Thanks for any help.


----------

